# Message (SMS)



## 1234plet

Hi, 

I was wondering what 'text messages' is called in your language? I know that in Danish and Italian it's SMS... 

Thank you!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Well, you may hear the following equivalents for text messages in Turkish:

*Kısa mesaj*(Short Message)
*Mesaj*
*SMS*


----------



## ireney

*SMS* or just *μήνυμα* (minima all i as in ink) which simply means "message".


----------



## 1234plet

Yes, as Chazzwozzer:
*Danish:*

*Short message: *SMS
*Message: *besked


----------



## karuna

*In Latvian: 
*īsziņa (= short message).


----------



## DrWatson

*In Finnish:*
tekstiviesti (= lit. "text message": _teksti_ = text; _viesti _= message)


----------



## Stéphane89

In french it depends:

*France:*

Message or Texto

*Belgium:*

Message or SMS


----------



## Mutichou

In France, we also often say SMS.


----------



## 1234plet

You do?! That I have to tell my French teacher. I think she said something different.


----------



## !netko!

In Croatian,

*SMS poruka*, or *SMS*, or simply (and used most frequently) *poruka* (message).


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

*SMS *or*poruka */ порука (message).


----------



## ronanpoirier

In Portuguese:

Mensagem (=Message)

Sometimes _mensagem de texto_(=text message) or _mensagem de celular_(=cellphone message) are heard.

In Hungarian:

I always refer to it as SMS or _üzenet_(=message) and my Hungarian friend refers to it in the same way. I think _mobili üzenet_(=cellphone message) is also used but I'm not sure.


----------



## Heba

In Egyptian colloquial Arabic you can hear:

- رسالة (resalah)- which means message in Arabic
-SMS
-Message


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
SMS - esu emu esu

But SMS system is not very popular here since mobile phone companies provide email services.
メール : _mēru_ from mail
携帯メール : _kētai mēru_ is literally mobile mail, makes it clear that the email service in discussion is a mobile phone service with a max character number and other limitations, as opposed to usual email.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: SMS (it's often transliterated as СМС or смс). In informal contexts, you can also use the word эсэмэска (esemeska).


----------



## Frank06

Hi,
In *Dutch* (Flanders):
- een SMS (es - em - es)
- een berichtje (a little/short message)

Groetjes,

F


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

*Kurznachricht* (short message)
*Textmitteilung* (text message)
*SMS*


----------



## Kraus

In *Italian*:

SMS, messaggio or messaggino (popular)


----------



## VirtuousV

The abbreviated word SMS is not very popular in Korea; we call it 문자 메시지 (munja mesiji), which means “text message.” Usually it is shortened to just 문자 (munja), or “text/letters/characters.”

Example:
야, 너 내 *문자* 받았어?
Ya, neo nae mumja badasseo?
(Hey, did you receive my text message?)
: A sentence that can be said between teenagers.


----------



## Gavin

In Chinese  , we call it  ' 短信'  duan xin pronounced in pinying system the first word in 3 tone, second in 4 tone.


----------



## MingRaymond

It is 短訊 (dyun2 seon3) in Cantonese.


----------



## jpdeweerdt

Mutichou said:


> In France, we also often say SMS.



But on French television , they often use the word _texto_.
I do not know if French people actually use it, but we don't (in Belgium we say SMS)


----------



## Whodunit

Gavin said:


> In Chinese , we call it ' 短信' duan xin pronounced in pinying system the first word in 3 tone, second in 4 tone.


 
Does 短信 mean "short news?"


----------



## Boljon

I'd like to sum up the really colloquial way of saying "message" in various language.

English: message
Chinese: 短信
Japanese: メール（I wonder if this is correct）
Korean: 문자 / 메시지

Thank you.


----------



## Xerinola

Hi everybody!

Español: mensaje
Català: missatge

Saludos,
X:


----------



## Jana337

We've already had a thread about phones. Please let's discuss messages only here.


----------



## olivinha

In Portuguese:
Mensagem
O


----------



## linguist786

When talking in terms of cell phones in Urdu/Hindi/Gujarati, we mostly just use the English terms (in the appropriate accent of course )
But the strict terms for "message" in:

*Hindi/Urdu:*

पैगाम/پيگام
(paigaam)

*Gujarati:*

handehaa


----------



## tie-break

Italian: messaggio
Français: message


----------



## Chazzwozzer

If you want to know about the terms used for the messages sent via cell phones, then it's already here.

If it's the message as a generic term, then there are two word for that.

*mesaj*, whish is a French loan and pure Turkish *ileti*.


----------



## Flaminius

> Japanese: メール（I wonder if this is correct）



It all depends on what kind of message you mean.  There is no single Japanese word that captures all the meanings of the English _message_.  Could you specify the meaning you want?  Perhaps giving an example sentence would help.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian, the most common word is сообщение (soobsch*e*niye). 
But there's also a very informal word, месс*а*га - it's a transliteration of the English word. I myself never use it, but it seems to be popular in a certain circle of people.


----------



## MingRaymond

In Cantonese, we say 短訊。


----------



## parakseno

In Romanian it's "*mesaj*" (j is more like the French j in "*j*ardin").
For the cell-phone related situation "sms" is also acceptable (at least in everyday language):
"Ţi-am trimis un SMS." - I've sent you an SMS.


----------



## Reigh

In German it's "Nachricht" (there doesn't seem to be a colloquial word for it, as far as I'm concerned  ). SMS, however, is simply "SMS".


----------



## Hakro

Finnish:
message = viesti
SMS (in mobile phone) = tekstiviesti (text message)


----------



## Thomas1

In *Polish* we say:
wiadomość - message
sms - sms

I also heard _es_ for _sms_. 


Tom


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

"poruka" or "sms" (pronounced  es-em-es).


----------



## Maja

Hakro said:


> Finnish:
> message = *viesti*
> SMS (in mobile phone) = tekstiviesti (text message)


"Vesti" in Serbian means news!!!


----------



## Hakro

Maja said:


> "Vesti" in Serbian means news!!!



Interesting!

On  the other hand, I remember that long time ago there was a "scientist" who wanted to affirm that Finnish and Greek were two languages of the same family because 'grasshopper' in Finnish is 'sirkka' and in Greek ''akris', the same word backwards. Funny!


----------



## Anatoli

Russian (rather long) word for "message" is "сообщение" [saabshch*e*niye].


----------



## FaWzY

*Arabic: *رسالة (Ressalah)
But in Egypt we use "SMS" or "Message" more often, I never used "Ressalah" in my life.


----------



## karuna

In Latvian SMS message is _īsziņa. _It is a very successful neologism (_īss_ = short, _ziņa_ - message) that applies solely to cell phone messages.


----------



## karuna

Maja said:


> "Vesti" in Serbian means news!!!



In Latvian _vēsts _also means "a message" but it is a higher register word as pertaining to a herald or an epistle. But many other words are derived from it: _vēstule _(a letter), _vēstījums _(a message).


----------



## Boljon

Flaminius said:


> It all depends on what kind of message you mean. There is no single Japanese word that captures all the meanings of the English _message_. Could you specify the meaning you want? Perhaps giving an example sentence would help.


 
I mean the message sent through cell phone.


----------



## Flaminius

karuna said:


> In Latvian SMS message is _īsziņa. _It is a very successful neologism (_īss_ = short, _ziņa_ - message) that applies solely to cell phone messages.



How is _īsziņa_ pronounced?  īzziņa or īssiņa?


----------



## karuna

Flaminius said:


> How is _īsziņa_ pronounced?  īzziņa or īssiņa?



In rapid speach simply as _īziņa _but when articulated then z could become longer but I don't think it becomes as strong as two zz. The accent is on the ī (as usual) but the tone then is stretched a little bit and reaches the highest point on the second z and then falls down.


----------



## gao_yixing

In Chinese, we also call it 短消息(duăn xiāo xi).


----------



## Lugubert

In Swedish, if I've understood people of a fraction of my age correctly, to "send an SMS" is to "messa". (SMS spelled out would be ess-emm-ess.) I don't know of any corresponding noun. In any case, I see no relation at all to any REAL(tm) Swedish word.


----------



## mcibor

Thomas1 said:


> In *Polish* we say:
> wiadomość - message
> sms - sms
> 
> I also heard _es_ for _sms_.
> 
> Tom



Don't forget that _sms_ and _es_ is declined in Polish, and then we usually mix capital letters:

Send an SMS: Wyślij SMSa or wyślij esa

Singular / Plural
Nominativ    sms, es           / smsy, esy
Genitive      SMSa, esa       / SMSów, esów
Dative         SMSem, esem  / SMSami, esami
Accusative   SMSa, esa      / smsy, esy
Instrumental SMSem, esem  / SMSami, esami
Locative       SMSie, esie     / SMSach, esach
Vocative      SMSie, esie     / smsy, esy

Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## daoxunchang

Whodunit said:


> Does 短信 mean "short news?"


 
No, you can say it's from "简短的信件short letter".
短信、短信息、短消息are all used for sms. (信息information,news、消息news)


----------



## Anikó Vajdics

ronanpoirier said:


> In Portuguese:
> 
> Mensagem (=Message)
> 
> Sometimes _mensagem de texto_(=text message) or _mensagem de celular_(=cellphone message) are heard.
> 
> In Hungarian:
> 
> I always refer to it as SMS or _üzenet_(=message) and my Hungarian friend refers to it in the same way. I think _mobili üzenet_(=cellphone message) is also used but I'm not sure.


 
I'm Hungarian. SMS and "üzenet" is OK, but "mobili üzenet" is not all right. We use the word "mobil" as an adjective, you don't have to put "i". Even if you don't put  "i" you don't use this phrase.
Otherwise I speak a little Portuguese and I was happy to see the Portuguese version.


----------



## ezi

czech

sms- "esemeska"
or zpráva -message


norwegian
melding -message
Kan du tekste meg? - Can you send an sms to me?
I haven´t heard much sms in norwegian, but people understand when i use it


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

message - žinutė
or SMS


----------



## doman

Vietnamese

*"Tin nhắn"* - a message, messages
*"Tin nhắn điện thoại" - *SMS message.


----------



## mylasalle

In the Philippines, SMS is simply referred to as "text." I assume the particular ease in which Filipinos can pronounce the word has led to its acceptability in the language. I'm sure we'll find it officially in a Tagalog dictionary in no time. The Philippines, after all, produces more text messages in a day than the whole of Europe combined.

And if you ask me, that's only because Filipinos cannot simply afford to use their cell phones to make live calls...


----------



## suslik

in  Estonia SMS or "sõnum"


----------



## mataripis

Filipinos don't use these words but it's correct. Message= pabatid/pahatid ulat/pasabi


----------



## jazyk

Text messages are also known as _torpedos_ in Brazil.


----------



## catlady60

In English, it depends on the type of SMS message sent:

Text message is shortened to _a text; _a _picture message _contains one or more still images attached; and _a sext _is a text or picture message with sexually charged content (sex + text = sext), also known as _sexting _in the US.


----------



## sakvaka

Hakro said:


> Finnish:
> message = viesti
> SMS (in mobile phone) = tekstiviesti (text message)



This is indeed the standard term...

...which nobody uses anymore in informal language.  At least my generation prefers the word _tekstari_.

Declension:
*
N G P* _tekstari, -n, -a
_*pl. N G P* _tekstarit, tekstarei|den, -ta_


----------

